# 50 of what tetra?



## HODDY (10 Sep 2008)

Hi getting 50 tetras for my tank, so far its ember tetras as there by far the best colour, I can get 50 for about 80p each. Anyone else got a good tetra or what ever fish that goes wel with a well planted tank???

Ben.


----------



## Garuf (10 Sep 2008)

Rasbora bridgette (I think that could be spelt wrong) are really good shoalers and an ideal planted fish. 
You have to love neon tetra in a planted tank, it's just something about them that works so well.


----------



## joyous214 (11 Sep 2008)

sicisor tails got well in planted tanks. How did you get that many for that price?


----------



## Joecoral (11 Sep 2008)

Rummynose! By far the best tetra, ever!


----------



## jay (11 Sep 2008)

Think 50 of any tetra or rasbora would look stunning in a planted tank. Just personal preference really.
Guess it depends on the size of the fish, 50 embers would look impressive, but maybe 25 red phantoms might do the trick :? 

50 tetras or 15 torpedo barbs... Different strokes for different folks hehe

Green neons my personal faves at the moment.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Sep 2008)

Embers are by far the best option. How big is the tank? 

I think small rasboras like Garuf mentioned would be treat too.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Sep 2008)

i like glowlight tetras & black neon tetras


----------



## joyous214 (11 Sep 2008)

im a neon lover, any type they all look great together. Green ones i saw once and just wanted all!!


----------



## Mr Bee (11 Sep 2008)

I love the classic blue neon tetra, IMO their colouring is brilliant.  I've never seen green neons though to compare.

I also really like glowlights, with their intense orange line.  They're a bit bigger than neons, I suppose it depends if you want a smaller or larger fish.

I think anything with some nice bright colours, reds, blues, orange, yellow; something like that would look great against a planted backdrop.


----------



## JazzyJeff (11 Sep 2008)

I have a shoal of about 40 of these Garnet Tetras also known as pretty tetras under the right lights they look awesome, they dont grow too big either !!!!!!!!
http://www.animalpicturesarchive.com/vi ... &did=55524


----------



## deMastro (18 Sep 2008)

_Paracheirodon simulans_ in my favourite...


----------



## jay (18 Sep 2008)

I saw some beautiful tetras todays @ MA Morden... Blue line tetra??


----------



## sari (25 Sep 2008)

I am loving the microrasboras, galaxy and zebra striped varieties. Also danio choprai is gorgeous against planting.


----------



## Vito (26 Sep 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> I saw some beautiful tetras todays @ MA Morden... Blue line tetra??



Was it the Green Tetra by any chance? I saw some at my local MA @ St.albans and they look stunning and I think I will be buying quite a few.

Vito


----------



## jay (27 Sep 2008)

Nah, they were blue


----------



## andy (7 Oct 2008)

Rummynoses and harliquins for me although i had a large shoal of Emperor tetras once and they were nice although it was only the females that shoaled.

One really nice fish i saw yesterday in my lfs that was really shoaling but did look nice was Lampeyes


----------



## Themuleous (21 Oct 2008)

Ive got 46 silver tip tetra's in my 4ft, look great, and remarkably colourful and detailed if you look close enough.

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (1 Nov 2008)

50 Rummy nose tetras are the best by far for shoaling, I have a dozen and thinking of buying more.

Paul.U


----------



## JamesM (1 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Ive got 46 silver tip tetra's in my 4ft, look great, and remarkably colourful and detailed if you look close enough.
> 
> Sam


My silvertip's are nasty little buggers  By far the most agro fish I have 

I wouldn't mind 50 priscilla tetra's - I've about 12 atm, and they really stand out in the crowd.


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> My silvertip's are nasty little buggers  By far the most agro fish I have



Na, mine are as peaceful as you like, no agro at all  

I was warned about the silver tips, but after an experiment with a few in my work tank I decided to get them as they don't seem to do any damage.  It seems to be just for show, and as my 4ft is a silver tip only tank, they only have themselves to fight amongst!

Sam


----------



## Sye Davies (3 Nov 2008)

bentosoi white fins or green lines.....................hubba hubba


----------



## Nabhan Khan (3 Nov 2008)

I have not read through the whole post, but i thinks flame tetras look good, i have a shoal of 20 in my 30gallon, they are peaceful and develop a deep orange colour to them.


----------



## ice (5 Dec 2008)

The Galaxy rasbora/Celestial pearl danio is great, really vibrant colour, small so more space, mine are really active and the males are always show boating at each other, only thing is they may get exspensive in high quantitys

http://www.dyrego.no/akvaristikk/bilder akvaristikk/ffisk/Microrasbora sp. Galaxy.jpg


----------



## baron von bubba (14 Apr 2009)

i was in same position recently, trying to decide on the main shoal!

i love neons but wanted something a bit different, so i decided to go for 2 shoals made of embers and green neons (false neons). altho at the mo, there are only 10 embers and 12 greens (planning 30-40 of each) 
i still get the red and blue of the neons but as the green tetra's and the embers are smaller than neons i could have more!! ;0)

i need to mess about with lighting a bit to really bring the blue/green out but they are even more bright and vivid than the more usual neons or cardinals.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2009)

I went with a shoal of Embers at the weekend.  Lovely fish.  Not had time to appreciate them fully yet.


----------



## TLH (14 Apr 2009)

I've been thinking about fish shoals too. Do you think 50 Rasbora Espei would be too many in my (48x15x18) tank? I'll be getting a few Cory and some Amano's aswell to join the 3 Oto I have already.


----------



## baron von bubba (14 Apr 2009)

TLH said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about fish shoals too. Do you think 50 Rasbora Espei would be too many in my (48x15x18) tank? I'll be getting a few Cory and some Amano's aswell to join the 3 Oto I have already.



personally i think that would be pushing it! they can be about 4.5cm when grown.


----------



## chris1004 (14 Apr 2009)

Now I am not a massive fan of tetras in general but i do like bleeding heart tetras very much and have in the past kept a small shoal of these (about 8 if memory serves me right) albeit not in a heavily planted tank though. If mine were anything to go by then as juveniles they were pretty dull and boring but flourished as adults with some fantastic and frequent courtship displays. Not a shoaling fish like rummynose tetras but IMO well worth consideration.

I did see some diamond neons in MA @ St Albans last weekend and thought that they would look great in a small planted tank, a little bit like neons but different enough to rekindle some interest.


----------



## TLH (14 Apr 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> TLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fella only sells in 25's and I don't think 25 is going to satisfy me. I have another tank that I could utilise if 50 does look like too many, or there's always the LFS.


----------



## andy (15 Apr 2009)

Im going to put a vote in for Lemon tetras....delightful little fish which colour up really well in a shoal in a planted tank


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Apr 2009)

andy said:
			
		

> Im going to put a vote in for Lemon tetras....delightful little fish which colour up really well in a shoal in a planted tank


there nice fish, i also like glowlight tetras too


----------



## leemonk (20 Apr 2009)

Caridinals are a lovley little fish. 

Though, I understand they need mature tank/setup.


----------



## JohnC (20 Apr 2009)

rummies all the way.


----------



## pirate (24 Apr 2009)

IMO cardinals always did it for me, but I recently bought 6 diamond tetras - they are just beautiful, especialy when I have the lights dimmed late at night. It probably depends on what your lighting level is like and also the colour of the main planting


----------



## TDI-line (24 Apr 2009)

I've recently bought 100 Rummies, and after having a shoal of cardinals and harlequins, these have to be the most active and responsive of any shoal i have owned. Of course i'll be adding to these.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2009)

My fish choice is always based on the aquascape.  

Longer, slender fish suit longer, shallower tanks.  Deeper bodied fish suit taller tanks etc.

Colours are an important consideration too.  As well as swimming/shoaling characteristics.  Open layouts will suit tighter shoaling fish.  Fish that don't shoal so well are better for 'jungles'.

Most fish stop shoaling when non-threatened...


----------



## mick555 (26 Apr 2009)

cardinal tetras mate.


----------



## neil220 (26 Aug 2009)

cardinals are great for the lower half of the tank, but seldom go anywhere near the top.they don't seem to form a tight shoal when ive had them. harlaquins stay mainly in the upper part of the aquarium and form a very tight shoal,  once settled they have an amazing colour. if i were to pick 50, i'd choose 30 of the cardinals and 20 of the more active harlaquins.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2009)

platinum tetras.

 I'm redoing my 120cm and I plan to incorporate these into the scape. i've got this thing for whit fish....platinum angels too


----------

